# Don't be shy....say hello



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

As some of you know, I am working the "summer season" for the CCC, presently at the Oswestry site. I think I am moving on soon to another site. 

I have just been chatting with a delightful lady, holidaying on the site, who recognised Jenny. The pirate ship has also been recognised from elsewhere. 

If you are about, do say hello on a personal level! Nice to put faces to usernames. 

Russell


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

How far did you say that site is from here Russell??

Ca


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Russel......will visit soon, we live about 4 mile away!!!

regards Derek


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Russel,
by chance we are booked in there on Monday for 1 night - passing through on the way to Wales. You can't miss our van - it's the impossibly tall blue PVC, 
John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

Well, as I say, do say hello. Monday is my day off, but I will be milling about in the afternoon.

I am here for a few more days, and will update the post when I know where I am going next.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

8O I didn't know you had changed jobs Russell.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

He now the c&cc trouble shooter.


:wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

:lol: wonder what he shoots them with..............what was that instrument Russell wanted a couple of months ago, was it a doo da I often wondered if he got one.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

so dont start trouble ....or he'll shoot yer.








 I'll get me coat.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi Netty

Yes it is a seasonal summer job. At this site for a few more days I think, then on to Bala, Wales.

Trouble shooter - as if. Waste water disposal point unblocker - yes!

R


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I must be very close Russell - can you tell me the exact location.
I live here but only to the end of next week provided my contract exchange finally goes through this week.

Paul


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CCC*



Rapide561 said:


> Yes it is a seasonal summer job. At this site for a few more days I think, then on to Bala, Wales.
> 
> Trouble shooter - as if. Waste water disposal point unblocker - yes!
> 
> R


Aha! I see more uses for buckets coming up! :wink:

Good luck, Russell. We will keep an eye out for you on our travels.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oswestry*

Hi

The location is about two miles south of Knockin, B4396, close to the A5 roundabout.

Anyway, I am staying at Oswestry til September 1st, but will be at Bala on Mondays and Tuesdays.

I have met quite a few MHF'ers over the last couple of weeks and it is really nice to put names to usernames to faces etc.

If you are on site, do say hello. You will recognise the pirate ship if nothing else.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Russell you really should have been at Skeggy you know :wink: Sonesta and I need you to trouble shoot here :lol: can I ask why have you got a bus as your avator ???


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bus*

I could do with a fortnight in Skeegy to be fair.

The bus - that's no ordinary bus - that's a Plaxton Expressliner in Rapide livery!

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bus*



Rapide561 said:


> I could do with a fortnight in Skeegy to be fair.
> 
> The bus - that's no ordinary bus - that's a Plaxton Expressliner in Rapide livery!
> 
> Russell


Still no wiser ref the bus LOL looks like a holiday coach to me :wink:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Russell, got room for a 37 foot rv on your site?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Russell, got room for a 37 foot rv on your site?


He must have as he has a coach ROFL


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

serves him right then, he should pack 'em in better...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

There are a couple of hard standings that would take an RV after allowing some overhang onto the grass. There are also some grass pitches suitable for an RV. The grass areas are very well drained. Full this weekend though.

R


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I hope you're going to make a blog of all this Russell ? A view of camping from the other side of the Reception desk would make interesting reading.

Go on, tell us; what kind of camper really makes you groan ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhoming*

Chris

The observations made so far....

Caravans out number motorhomes by about 4 to 1.

Caravans have many luxury features such as Alde heating, not found on motorhomes costing three times as much.

I have fallen in love with the Pilote Cityvan.

Eriba caravans are more than delightful. They look as solid as rocks.

I am surpirsed at how many people take non EHU pitches.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I hope you're going to make a blog of all this Russell ? A view of camping from the other side of the Reception desk would make interesting reading.
> 
> Go on, tell us; what kind of camper really makes you groan ?
> 
> G


Hi Russ what about a book :wink: 'it shouldn't happen to a camp warden' you could make a fortune hey.

I suppose we all have our stories to tell don't we :lol:


----------

